# Problemy z USB

## KoKA

Witam.

Mam laptopa MSI CR620-048PL. Mam liczne problemy z urządzeniami USB:

 -przy podłączeniu np. komórki co 5s zrywa połączenie

 -są problemy z odczytaniem zawartości pendrive po wgraniu plików z tegoż laptopa

Na początku myślałem że to wina gentoo ale problemy ze zrywaniem połączenia występują również pod Windows.

----------

## sza_ry

Fusy z mojej kawy mówią że może to być problem z zasilaniem urządzeń usb.

Spróbuj podłączyć przy pomocy zasilanego rozdzielacza usb.

Można też spróbować spowolnić transmisję, jeżeli bios pozwala wybrać w jakiej prędkości pracują wejścia usb.

----------

